# table designed for a workmate



## forest-craftsman (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi guys, anyone know of a commercial router table designed to sit on a workmate (black and decker)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi forest-craftsman

Grizzly sells a 
Router Table
http://www.grizzly.com/products/The-Rebel-Router-Table/G2894

Just small note the legs come right off so you can screw it the work mate 

Hope this helps
Bj


----------



## forest-craftsman (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks bj but what I have in mind is a router table without the legs so I can attach it to my workmate, black and decker used to make one (power tool table D2655) but now discontinued


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a Rockler router table that I modified to use in a B&D Workmate. I simply added a 2 x 4 about 4" from the back edge and going all the way across the table, with glue and screws (thru the top). It was the 2" dimension that meets the underside of the router table.) 

I hang the table & the Workmate off the wall when I'm not using them. I can supply a picture if you need one but I'll have to chase down my kid, he's got the digital camera in the family. I'd guess this would work with any (flat) router table.


----------



## forest-craftsman (Aug 14, 2006)

many thanks berry, looks like I will have to go this route as I can't find what I'm looking for on the net


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome forest but it has NO legs it's a bench top router base. (Grizzly)

But Rockler has one I think Berry is takling about ,see links below

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...FHCCAHEGBGCGMGFDADADADBDB&filter=router table

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...FHCCAHEGBGCGMGFDADADADBDB&filter=router table

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

ShopNotes has a nice plan to build your own benchtop table. This version clamps in a vice so it should be no problem in a Workmate. I will check on the issue number and add it later.


----------



## forest-craftsman (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks again guys (look forward to the ShopNotes link), y'all have set me thinking and what I really wanted was something similar to the D2655 which replaced the removable top on the workmate. I think I could purchase a router table top as suggested and then fit the appropriate lugs underneath, anyone see a problem with that


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Not exactly what you're asking but yet a few more possibilities...

I currently have the Freud portable router table which I like very much.

I'm also in the process of building a table. I will likely buy something like this or this, take off the top and bolt the router table in it's place. That way I can fold it up and store it easily.

I have a Workmate but it's a little low for routing. The Benchdog table suggested in another post or the Freud table would probably come up to a decent height if placed on a Workmate.

Let us know what you decide on-
Michael


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

One more thought...
if you opened the jaws of the Workmate a router would probably fit in the opening. So almost any router table could be used if you clamped it to the top of the WM and let the router hang in the opening.

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi forest-craftsman

If you are stuck on the (power tool table D2655) you could just order the parts and put one together... ▼

Black and Decker POWER TOOL TABLE D2655
http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/parts/list/Black_Decker_Indoor/Benches_and_Tables/D2655-----A.html

Black and Decker ROUTER TABLE ERT1000
http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/parts/list/Black_Decker_Indoor/Benches_and_Tables/ERT1000---A.html

http://search.ebay.com/Black-Decker-TABLE_W0QQfromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZRC0023

Bj


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I wouldn't say it was "designed" to fit on a workmate table, but I have a benchtop Craftsman router table and I use it on my workmate quite often. I just open the table enough to provide adequate support for the table, and then use a couple of "C" clamps to hold it in place. 

Brian


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello forest-craftsman

I am in the process of building my 4th router table since discovering this forum in december. The 1st was very simple. I got a phenolic plate from MLCS and used a piece of melimine board wraped in pine for the table. On the underside I made a frame of 1x2s around the router cut-out so it could be clamped into my workmate with the router extending down the middle. It worked fine but was kinda low and I was starting a kitchen project and wanted a slightly larger table surface. So #2 was a little bigger with about a 10" tall base still designed to clamp on to the workmate. Table #4 is being built for two reasons.

Reason 1 - Table #3 is a horizontal table mainly built for raizing panels. So I no longer need a large table surface.

Reason 3 - My router now gets used more than any other tool so the table never comes off the workmate. So the new table incorporates its own rolling base with storage for bits,jigs,and accessories. And I will get my workmate back to use as a folding,clamping,portable workbench.

Rusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, as promised, here is a link to the Shopnotes bench top table plan:
http://plansnow.com/dn3060.html
The other router tables are worth looking at as well at this link:
http://plansnow.com/routertable.html

The best way to purchase any of the Shopnotes plans is to buy the magazine. Each issue ofers more than one plan and there are always helpful tips included. If you are in a rush then you can purchase and download the single plan as a PDF file. Woodcraft stores have a good selection of back issues and an index of all plans. Back issues can often be ordered if they are out of stock. Rockler also carries some issues but my local store falls short in this department.
The complete router table is the first table I built using a Rousseau mounting plate. It has proved an excellent value over the years. I am building 2 more at the moment for friends. This is an easy to build table, and it will adapt to using the Oak Park jigs very easily. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Here's another good link I found.
Go to http://www.rexmill.com/
in the "projects" section check out the router table built on a Workmate.

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi forest-craftsman

Just one more for you to take a look at 

This is a neat little one that's made for the table top BUT it can take on a 3 1/2 HP if you want it to plus it comes with may extra items at a good price plus FREE shipping.
That's hard to beat.
----------------------------
Benchtop Router Table at 119.oo bucks with free shipping
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routabl3.html

Bj


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Forest-craftsman

You can modify the workmate to a dedicated router table


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Although it's not on my WM in the pic, the RT I made will fit right on it..
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2839


----------

